# Galileo startet nicht



## padde479 (26. Jun 2009)

Hi @all,

habe mir Eclipse Galileo heruntergeladen. Beim Starten bekomme ich aber immer eine Fehlermeldung (siehe Anhang). Kann mir da jemand helfen? Java ist korrekt installiert. Eclipse 3.4 funktioniert einwandfrei.

Gruß
Padde


----------



## Wildcard (28. Jun 2009)

Schau mal in eclipse/configuration/timestamp.log


----------



## padde479 (29. Jun 2009)

OK, hab's gelöst. Siehe hier: Eclipse Startfehler.


----------

